# 2013 NFL Predictions



## rightwinger (Sep 3, 2013)

NFC

East: Giants
North: Packers
South: Falcons
West: 49ers

WC: Seattle
WC: Redskins

 AFC

East: Patriots
North: Ravens
South: Colts
West: Broncos

WC: Bengals
WC: Texans

SuperBowl: Colts vs 49ers
2014 Champion: 49ers


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 3, 2013)

I agree with the OP's pool of the best teams in the NFC.  The order of thier prospective individual divisional finish is debatable.

It is unlikely that the 9ers will beat Green Bay, Seattle, sweep St Louis and beat Atlanta and emerge ahead of the Seahawks in the NFC West.  SF is a very good team but they are probably slightly less the juggernaut of last season with the loss of thier most dominant WR, Eric Crabtree, and thier best DB.  Of all the "running" QBs in the NFC Kaepernick is the most likely to be diagnosed and prepared for as he runs a "pistol" as opposed to say Wilson dealing in a "read option" which just extends the plays as opposed to Kaepernick looking to run.  The Rams and the Seahawks have two of the best defenses in the NFL as evidensed by SF and Seattle both having trouble with the Rams last season and probably still will.  Wilson is harder to defense than CK and Seattle has made major improvement in the offseason over what was argueably  the hottest team in the NFL at the end of last season.  Also Seattle upgraded its running attack and recieving corps this preseason as evidensed by Michaels and Williams leading the NFL in running and recieving stats.  This on the team that punnished the 9ers in week 16 last season 42-13.  

All THAT said the Seahawks will win the West NFC with the 9ers taking the WC.  The REAL battle will be home field advantage where Seattle and Atlanta will fight till probably very late in the season for that advantage.  If Seattle wins HFA they will be in the Superbowl and crush the Broncos.  This scenerio could repeat for 3-4 seasons.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 4, 2013)

No Love for RG3 and them Skins?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 4, 2013)

ClosedCaption said:


> No Love for RG3 and them Skins?



I just can't be sure he will last the season


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 4, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > No Love for RG3 and them Skins?
> ...



Cousins aint a slouch tho


----------



## Connery (Sep 4, 2013)

The *J-E-T-S* will be banished from the NFL as being bad for business....


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 7, 2013)

Interesting stat.

Seattle used the read option play 5 times week 1-12 last season.  Seattle used the read option 42 times in the next 4 games starting with thier amazing comeback in Chicago week 13.

The Panthers are in for a world of hurt if they gear up for the same team they played in week 5 of last season.


----------



## percysunshine (Sep 7, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> NFC
> 
> East: Giants
> North: Packers
> ...



Texans and Redskins will do better than WC


----------



## Zona (Sep 7, 2013)

The Eagles will have the best season ever and win the super bowl.

Either that or they will do half way good, get my hopes up and let me down like they always do. 


GO EAGLES!


----------



## Toro (Sep 7, 2013)

Teams that won't win the Super Bowl this year:

Dallas Cowboys


----------



## longknife (Sep 7, 2013)

Zona said:


> The Eagles will have the best season ever and win the super bowl.
> 
> Either that or they will do half way good, get my hopes up and let me down like they always do.
> 
> ...



I really don't care but ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 7, 2013)

many after the broncos handed it to the ravens the other night,you would have  to be foolish not to pick them to go to the superbowl from the AFC.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 7, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> many after the broncos handed it to the ravens the other night,you would have  to be foolish not to pick them to go to the superbowl from the AFC.



No team is as good or as bad as they look in their first game

When was the last time that a team favored to win the Superbowl in September actually won?


----------



## percysunshine (Sep 7, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > many after the broncos handed it to the ravens the other night,you would have  to be foolish not to pick them to go to the superbowl from the AFC.
> ...



Good point. So let's look at last year. These were the odds to win the superbowl last season at the beginning of the season, and how they finished up;

Odds to Win Super Bowl XLVII at Bovada as of August 20:

New England Patriots 11/2
 Green Bay Packers 6/1
 San Francisco 49ers 9/1
 Philadelphia Eagles 11/1
 Houston Texans 12/1
 Pittsburgh Steelers 15/1
 Chicago Bears 16/1
 Denver Broncos 16/1
Baltimore Ravens 18/1
 New Orleans Saints 18/1
 Dallas Cowboys 20/1
 New York Giants 22/1
Atlanta Falcons 25/1
 Detroit Lions 25/1
 San Diego Chargers 25/1
 New York Jets 35/1
 Carolina Panthers 40/1
 Cincinnati Bengals 45/1
 Buffalo Bills 50/1
 Kansas City Chiefs 50/1
 Seattle Seahawks 50/1
 Arizona Cardinals 65/1
 Oakland Raiders 65/1
 Tennessee Titans 65/1
 Washington Redskins 65/1
 Indianapolis Colts 75/1
 Miami Dolphins 75/1
 St. Louis Rams 100/1
 Tampa Bay Buccaneers 100/1
 Minnesota Vikings 150/1
 Cleveland Browns 200/1
 Jacksonville Jaguars 200/1

Odds to Win Super Bowl XLVII at Bovada as of January 14:

New England Patriots 1/1
 San Francisco 49ers 2/1
 Atlanta Falcons 11/2
 Baltimore Ravens 15/2

Odds to Win Super Bowl XLVII at 5Dimes as of January 21:

Baltimore Ravens +160
 San Francisco 49ers -180
(even bet)

Odds to Win Super Bowl - Super Bowl Futures

Looks like Baltimore (9th at start) and Atlanta (13th) out performed and the other two were as expected.

This year we have;

Odds to Win Super Bowl XLVIII at Bovada as of August 30:

Denver Broncos 6/1
 San Francisco 49ers 6/1
 Seattle Seahawks 17/2
 New England Patriots 10/1
 Atlanta Falcons 12/1
 Green Bay Packers 12/1
 Houston Texans 18/1
 New Orleans Saints 18/1
 New York Giants 22/1
 Chicago Bears 25/1
 Cincinnati Bengals 25/1
 Dallas Cowboys 25/1
 Baltimore Ravens 28/1
 Pittsburgh Steelers 28/1
 Washington Redskins 33/1
 Detroit Lions 40/1
 Indianapolis Colts 40/1
 Miami Dolphins 40/1
 Minnesota Vikings 40/1
 St. Louis Rams 40/1
 Kansas City Chiefs 50/1
 Philadelphia Eagles 50/1
 San Diego Chargers 50/1
 Tampa Bay Buccaneers 50/1
 Carolina Panthers 66/1
 Arizona Cardinals 125/1
 New York Jets 125/1
 Buffalo Bills 150/1
 Cleveland Browns 150/1
 Tennessee Titans 150/1
 Oakland Raiders 250/1
 Jacksonville Jaguars 300/1


If this year is similar to last year, expect a couple of teams out of the middle of the pack, and a couple from the top to be the final four.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 7, 2013)

It seems what matters is being healthy and playing well come playoff time. 

Ravens, Giants, Packers, Steelers, Giants again. None were considered top contenders when they entered the playoffs...but all won

Only Colts vs Saints did you have the best two teams in the playoffs win


----------



## PredFan (Sep 7, 2013)

I predict that I won't watch much of it.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Sep 7, 2013)

I predict I won't watch at all.

My teams were Panthers Seahawks and Raiders. And except for a few times they all disappointed me so much I don't even watch anymore.


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 7, 2013)

RetiredGySgt said:


> I predict I won't watch at all.
> 
> My teams were Panthers Seahawks and Raiders. And except for a few times they all disappointed me so much I don't even watch anymore.



Two of your favorites are playing tommorow morning and you aren't going to watch?


----------



## Wry Catcher (Sep 7, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> I agree with the OP's pool of the best teams in the NFC.  The order of thier prospective individual divisional finish is debatable.
> 
> It is unlikely that the 9ers will beat Green Bay, Seattle, sweep St Louis and beat Atlanta and emerge ahead of the Seahawks in the NFC West.  SF is a very good team but they are probably slightly less the juggernaut of last season with the loss of thier most dominant WR, Eric Crabtree, and thier best DB.  Of all the "running" QBs in the NFC Kaepernick is the most likely to be diagnosed and prepared for as he runs a "pistol" as opposed to say Wilson dealing in a "read option" which just extends the plays as opposed to Kaepernick looking to run.  The Rams and the Seahawks have two of the best defenses in the NFL as evidensed by SF and Seattle both having trouble with the Rams last season and probably still will.  Wilson is harder to defense than CK and Seattle has made major improvement in the offseason over what was argueably  the hottest team in the NFL at the end of last season.  Also Seattle upgraded its running attack and recieving corps this preseason as evidensed by Michaels and Williams leading the NFL in running and recieving stats.  This on the team that punnished the 9ers in week 16 last season 42-13.
> 
> All THAT said the Seahawks will win the West NFC with the 9ers taking the WC.  The REAL battle will be home field advantage where Seattle and Atlanta will fight till probably very late in the season for that advantage.  If Seattle wins HFA they will be in the Superbowl and crush the Broncos.  This scenerio could repeat for 3-4 seasons.



A post   ^^^ only a Cubs fan would fully appreciate.  The 9ers improved at WR (Anquan Boldin) something you've forgotten and will get Crab back, fresh and ready by mid October.  The defense is stronger without Goldson who picked up too many penalties and SF added Nnamdi Asomugha and Eric Ried; the Smith Bros. are healthy as are the injured Niner running backs and the D-line is ready and willing to put Wilson down.  

I admit Seattle is a very good team, and I look forward to Sept. 15.  I'll be in Boston watching the game from my hotel and fully expect Kap and the boys to kick ass.  Payback is a .............!


----------



## Mertex (Sep 7, 2013)

Toro said:


> Teams that won't win the Super Bowl this year:
> 
> Dallas Cowboys



May all your children be born naked.


----------



## Zona (Sep 7, 2013)

Toro said:


> Teams that won't win the Super Bowl this year:
> 
> Dallas Cowboys



This we agree on.


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 8, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with the OP's pool of the best teams in the NFC.  The order of thier prospective individual divisional finish is debatable.
> ...



Payback from what?  I have yet to see or hear from the SF fan that admits they got thier asses kicked in Seattle last season.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 8, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



I like you Huggy.......but you post like a loser

Losers brag about regular season wins because they don't have playoff wins. They look proudly at a regular season ass kicking, because they don't have those SuperBowls to brag about. 
SF has five Superbowl wins, they were a few yards from winning the Superbowl last year, they have been in the NFC championship the last two years

Seattle has two playoff wins in the last ten years

Calm down there until you actually have something to brag about. You sound like a Jets fan


----------



## Redfish (Sep 8, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> It seems what matters is being healthy and playing well come playoff time.
> 
> Ravens, Giants, Packers, Steelers, Giants again. None were considered top contenders when they entered the playoffs...but all won
> 
> Only Colts vs Saints did you have the best two teams in the playoffs win



Off to watch the Saints kick some Falcon ass.   So much for your NFC south prediction


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 8, 2013)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > It seems what matters is being healthy and playing well come playoff time.
> ...


Have a good time...should be a good game. 

I hate the Falcons


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 8, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> many after the broncos handed it to the ravens the other night,you would have  to be foolish not to pick them to go to the superbowl from the AFC.



 And the Texans kicked the crap out of both of em last year. In fact we handed the ravens their worst loss in franchise history......of course the broncos now hold that privilege.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 8, 2013)

The Rams will win the White House!

Wait, what thread am I in?


----------



## Wry Catcher (Sep 8, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



They got their asses kicked last season in Seattle.  

Of course the Niners D gave up only two first half field goals and shutout the hawks in the second half in the first game between the two last season.  Be advised, the Niners will have a plan to shut down the 12th man responsible for the anomaly which happened up north last year and their D is stronger and has more depth this season.

The O-line is seen as one of the best in the NFL and we have several new WRs who looked good in the preseason.  Gore is back with a couple of change of pace backs to give him some rest and we now have two very tall TE's to go with V. Davis the fastest TE in football.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Sep 8, 2013)

49ers and Denver are both very impressive but the season is early. The chiefs haven't won a season opener away from home for 11 years....till today.


----------



## Caroljo (Sep 8, 2013)

Redfish said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > It seems what matters is being healthy and playing well come playoff time.
> ...



I was at the Lions / Vikings game today and watched the Lions kick some Vikings ass!!  Great game!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 9, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


----------



## Mertex (Sep 9, 2013)

As long as either the Texans or Cowboys go to the Super Bowl, I could care less about any of the other teams.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 9, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > many after the broncos handed it to the ravens the other night,you would have  to be foolish not to pick them to go to the superbowl from the AFC.
> ...


 Im sure there have to be more recent teams but the cowboys from the 90's rings a bell.

I didnt say they  would win the superbowl.With Peyton Manning and the way he chokes all the time in big games I wont ever pick him to WIN the superbowl but this was the raven.

Granted they werent expected to be as good this year with too many key defections on both sides of the ball losing all their leadership with Lewis and Reed gone so I didnt expcrt them to win this game,however I expected them to play at least a much closer game than what we saw though.

The Broncos would have beat them last year and gone on to win it I have no doubt if not for that miracle completion from Flacco on 3rd and 23 or soemthing like that where the reciever got the first down.are you forgetting they wrapped up home field advantage last year? 

it was the destiny of the ravens to win it all last year obviously completing that 3rd and 23 whatever pass.

I cant see some team marching into denver and doing the same thing to them again getting torched like that on a a long 3rd and long again.This team looks poised and hungry for the superbowl.barring any injury to Manning,I just dont see anybody in the AFC stopping them this year.

as far as the NFC goes? I cant piakc against the niners making it back.especially after handing it to the packers yesterday.anytime the packers scored,they answered back.They are both two elite teams and I think that win at home will go a long way for them in the playoffs so my predication is

Broncos from the AFC in the superbowl with Niners from the NFC in the superbowl meeting up with niners winning it.I mean its just not fair.they get rid of washed up useless  Randy Moss and ATER being in the superbowl,they acquire Bolen who was a key factor in the Ravens win over Denver last year and also a key facotr in the ravens superbowl victory. Man that is so unfair that noners were able to get him.Life is just nto fair.

with Bolden,I see the niners as being unstoppable especailly after the victory over the packers.They look like they are on a mission as well and have picked up right where they left off from last year with their sites on winning it this time and with Bolden in the arsenal? again,with him,I see them as being unstoppable.

Now I hope Im wrong since i hate the niners and dont like Manning either but I just cant pick against them at this point.

I may be wrong but hey,some people thought I was nuts in mid july as well  when I predicted this year would be the pirates breakout year,that they would turn the corner and finish with a winning season this year.

some were actually foolish enough to think they would collapse again for the third year in a row despite the facts right in front of them this team was different than the teams from the last two years actually picking them to collapse again when it was so obvious to me and others,this year they were going to turn the corner.

Like I said,I hope im wrong,that neither make it to the superbowl,but at this point,they look unstoppable to me.who in the AFC could unroot them? the texans maybe in texas.we'll just wait to see who gets the homefiled advantage.if its denver,since they dont have baltimore a team of destiny last year to deal with this time,I just dont see anybody in the AFC possibly stopping them.Its a long year but right now,they look unstoppable.


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 9, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



It's week one.  Kaepernick got 400 plus yards at home mostly late in the game when GB was taking chances trying to get back the ball.  He certainly didn't run for a buck eighty like he did in the playoffs.  Let's all just take a collective breath and wait untill this Sunday night before we annoint the NFC supebowl representative out of the NCF West.  

My money says "9/11" will be back on the Seahawk bandwagon come Monday next.  

Seattle has a suffocating pass defense.  GB's dbs played like schoolgirls and that long haired blonde GB linebacker should stick to commercials.  He cost GB the game with his penalties.

I gaurantee the Seahawks will spank the Whiners in similar fashion as week 16 last season and all will be right and good again on the Seahawk's track to this season's Superbowl.


----------



## Missourian (Sep 11, 2013)

Falcons vs Bengals in the Superbowl.

Who cares who wins...


----------



## Wry Catcher (Sep 11, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Falcons vs Bengals in the Superbowl.
> 
> Who cares who wins...



Who would watch?


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 11, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Falcons vs Bengals in the Superbowl.
> 
> Who cares who wins...



Can'tLanta already lost to NO in the big easy.  If they don't step it up a notch they won't even win thier division or get a wildcard.  I gaurandamntee the Falcunts won't beat Seattle THIS season. No way they go 13-3 this season.  Maybe 11-5 if the ball bounces favorably for them.  I doubt they beat the Panthers in Carolina.  They will definitely lose to SF in SF.  I don't see em beating GB at GB or the Patriots even at home.

Cincy didn't win against Chicago at Soldier field either.  At least it wasn't a divisional game for them.  They were 10-6 last season and will probably take thier division but no way they beat the Broncos in Denver to take the AFC.

I know...I know... these games don't matter much... BULLSHIT!  We found out last year that every friggin game counts.  If Seattle had won just one of those early away games last season we wouldn't be talking about how friggin good San FranGayo is.  We would have had the NFC West and have played at home at least one game.  We would have been playing Atlanta for the NFC Championship and it wouldn't have been a "morning" game.  I honestly don't know if conditions were slightly more favorable that we would have beat Atlanta but it was only 31 seconds and some lucky throws that beat us there last season in the PO's.

EVERY win away is pure GOLD in the bank at the end of a season.  Every away win in division is pure platnum. 

If Seattle wins this weekend you all can kiss our hineys! Seattle will go at least 12-4 and get home field thruout.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Sep 11, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Falcons vs Bengals in the Superbowl.
> ...



"SanFranGayo"?  Bad play Huggy, very bad indeed.


----------



## percysunshine (Sep 11, 2013)

Mertex said:


> As long as either the Texans or Cowboys go to the Super Bowl, I could care less about any of the other teams.




The Texans are going to have to up their game. They only played 2 quarters on Monday.

What was with the 9:20 start anyway?


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 11, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



  There was a time when most of the gays living on the West Coast lived in Fan Fran.  Just think of it as a history lesson....


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Sep 11, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Falcons vs Bengals in the Superbowl.
> 
> Who cares who wins...



Falcons won't be there. Who knows what will happen in the weaker AFC. But, if the Broncos get home field, I'll take them over the Pats.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 12, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Nope wont be on the Seahawaks bandwagon sunday night even if they do destroy the niners in the same fashion as they did last year at home.again till they play much better on the road than they did against the panthers sunday,I remain off the wagon.

If they go into san fran and destroy them them up there in THEIR HOUSE or some other superbowl contender,THEN I'll get on the bandwagon. as I told you before,I am not sold on the hawks till they start playing much better on the road and score many more points than they did last sunday.

yes the packers did not let him run all over them this time but they STILL lost the game  and found a way to lose.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 12, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Falcons vs Bengals in the Superbowl.
> ...



just because you dont care doesnt speak for the rest of the country.If Huggys Hawks dont make it from the NFC,I will be doing the same thing I did last year,pulling for the falcons to get there and win it all.

Wont hapen though.That was their last and best chance last year to get there last year and thanks to Matt Ryan taking his eyes off the ball on the snap,he blew it and lost it for them.Tony G was stupid to come back and try and get back there.that was his last and best chance last year.should have retired off into the sunset.so much for all his talk on I cant chase a superbowl forever.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 12, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > Falcons vs Bengals in the Superbowl.
> ...



Yeah the AFC is so weak that I will take the Broncos and the Texans playing in the AFC title game together.whoever has homefield advatange between them will go the superbowl.yeah the pats losing Welker and Grobnoski for the year is going to be too much for them to overcome.I see them going in as a wild card at best because of that this year.after the texans beat the chargers the other night,it looks like they are finally the team everybody expected them to be last year  and are to finally be reckoned with now.


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 14, 2013)

I predict that tomorrow evening in the Seahawks stadium there will be blood.

I predict it will be the hardest hitting football we will enjoy all season.

I predict both teams will play like it is a playoff game.

I predict that SF will not be able to audible at any time during the game as the crowd roar will be deafening.

Both teams are very evenly matched with one exception.  That would be the defensive backfield.  Our DBs will suffocate Kaepernicks attempts to get the ball to Boldin and Davis.  The 9ers will have a little success early then as the game wears on the Seahawks DBs will get increasingly physical and there will be at least two major turnovers..one big int and one timely forced fumble.  SF may have a slight lead at halftime but Seattle will OWN the second half.

The end result SF 21 Sea 31


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Sep 14, 2013)

Go Chiefs!!!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Sep 15, 2013)

Fucking Chiefs can't convert 3rd downs. Had the ball at midfield all game and 3 n out


----------



## Trajan (Sep 15, 2013)

Toro said:


> Teams that won't win the Super Bowl this year:
> 
> Dallas Cowboys



Thank you joe Biden.


----------



## Trajan (Sep 15, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> NFC
> 
> East: Giants
> North: Packers
> ...




I'll take that, he colts and giants are my teams, but, I live here so.....and it would make my home life easier on Sundays


----------



## percysunshine (Sep 15, 2013)

??? They stopped the Sea/SF game for rain?

What a bunch of wimps.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Sep 15, 2013)

percysunshine said:


> ??? They stopped the Sea/SF game for rain?
> 
> What a bunch of wimps.



No, MASSIVE lightning.


----------



## percysunshine (Sep 15, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> > ??? They stopped the Sea/SF game for rain?
> ...



Where did they put the 70,000 people in the stands? They can't all fit in the bathrooms.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Sep 15, 2013)

percysunshine said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > percysunshine said:
> ...



They emptied pretty quick


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 15, 2013)

percysunshine said:


> ??? They stopped the Sea/SF game for rain?
> 
> What a bunch of wimps.



The Bucs/Saints game was delayed earlier today for lightning, too.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 16, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> many after the broncos handed it to the ravens the other night,you would have  to be foolish not to pick them to go to the superbowl from the AFC.



  Texans destroyed both of those teams last year.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 16, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> NFC
> 
> East: Giants
> North: Packers
> ...



  LOL @ colts winning the south....


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 18, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> NFC
> 
> East: Giants
> North: Packers
> ...



 (LOL) at Colts making it to the Superbowl...


----------



## antiquity (Sep 18, 2013)

Week three with love

Eagles

Tennessee

Vikings

Pats

Ravens

Dallas

Saints

Detroit

Packers

Giants

Miami (my upset of the week)

49ers

Seattle

Jets

Bears

Denver

I think the Texans will have a lot to say about who wins the AFC south.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 18, 2013)

Trent Richardson is a Colt.

I'm fairly surprised by the trade.  I think it's probably a good move on the Colts' part.  A 1st round pick next year for a 3rd overall back who had a strong year last season.  

While I'm not going to say this makes me pick the Colts to go to the SB for the AFC, it certainly could cement them as one of the top 3 or 4 teams in the conference.

I'm very interested to see how this pans out, both this year and, more importantly, next.


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 19, 2013)

Montrovant said:


> Trent Richardson is a Colt.
> 
> I'm fairly surprised by the trade.  I think it's probably a good move on the Colts' part.  A 1st round pick next year for a 3rd overall back who had a strong year last season.
> 
> ...



Iteresting trade.  I haven't followed Richardson.  What the Colts need first and formost is a back that can pass protect block for Luck as well as pound for yards and make thier opponents respect the run.

The running back cannot do it on his own though.  AND just because a O-Line can do a fair to middlin job of pass protect does in no way gaurantee gapping holes to run through for Clint.  Aquiring a talented RB opens up a whole new can of worms without the right blocking schemes and personell to give him space to break through.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Sep 19, 2013)

Go Chiefs!


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 19, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Go Chiefs!



Damn Skippy!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Sep 19, 2013)

Why is it we can convert 3rd and a billion but not 3rd and 4? Sigh....


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 19, 2013)

The Cheaps are doing exactly what they need to do late in the game with a ten point lead.  Long drives that are consuming the clock.  Smart football.  OPPS! Mikey Vick is injured!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Sep 19, 2013)

3-0 soon to be 4-0


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 19, 2013)

It's great to see a team come back from being down.  Congrats to Reid and Smith.


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 19, 2013)

I used to HATE KC back in the 80's and the Hawks were in the AFC West.  They had an awesome running attack back then.  REALLY hard to beat at Arrowhead.  That stadium *used* to be the loudest in the NFL.


----------



## Trajan (Sep 20, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Trent Richardson is a Colt.
> ...



the colts are still in transition form a purely pass blocking O line compliments of cement legs Peyton  ....Luck can run fairly well, he'll need to for a season or 2....


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 22, 2013)

I predict the Colts or the Rams will beat the 9ers this week.  Richardson will play and possibly have an impact.  I am interested what having a good RB will do for Luck and the Colts. As for the Rams.. Last year the Rams had the 9ers number.  With all the back biting and DWI nonsense it appears the 49ers are having problems focusing on the task at hand.  The loss to the seahawks seems to have lingering effects.  Many of the fans are second guessing Kaepernick.  I am wondering if JH will simplify Colins choices to get that deer in the headlights look off his face.


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 22, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> I predict the Colts or the Rams will beat the 9ers this week.  Richardson will play and possibly have an impact.  I am interested what having a good RB will do for Luck and the Colts. As for the Rams.. Last year the Rams had the 9ers number.  With all the back biting and DWI nonsense it appears the 49ers are having problems focusing on the task at hand.  The loss to the seahawks seems to have lingering effects.  Many of the fans are second guessing Kaepernick.  I am wondering if JH will simplify Colins choices to get that deer in the headlights look off his face.



I hate to say I told ya so... but...   Colts 27  49ers  7

NFC West... Seahawks 3-0 Everybody else 1-2

It's starting to look like the whiners are going to have a hard row to hoe to catch the Seahawks for the NFC West and the best record AKA home field advantage in the playoffs.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 23, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Go Chiefs!



Looks liek they have shed the image that they are the kansas city clowns.people in kc should be grateful Lamar is gone.All he cared about is packing the stadium and making money.He could care less about them going to the superbowl.Peterson would have been fired years ago had he been working for any other owner in the league.

Clark has already fired two General managers and took on a direct role in having the fnal say on who the next head coach is.I got to tip my hat to Clark.Unlike his dad,he has shown me HE wants to win.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 23, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> I predict the Colts or the Rams will beat the 9ers this week.  Richardson will play and possibly have an impact.  I am interested what having a good RB will do for Luck and the Colts. As for the Rams.. Last year the Rams had the 9ers number.  With all the back biting and DWI nonsense it appears the 49ers are having problems focusing on the task at hand.  The loss to the seahawks seems to have lingering effects.  Many of the fans are second guessing Kaepernick.  I am wondering if JH will simplify Colins choices to get that deer in the headlights look off his face.



If kappy cant get it together and get over this hangover he has from the ass thumping he got from your Hawks,and loses again this week to the Lambs,its going to be a long season from them and the whiners can say good bye to homefield advantage.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 23, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > NFC
> ...



Colts are back in play after beating the Niners
Texans lost to Ravens


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 23, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I have a feeling that the Colts win had more to do with what an absolute turd of a game that was laid by the 9ers.  Luck only threw for a scosh more than 2 bills and had no TDs...no long passes..  He just didn't fuck up like Kaepernick with THREE ints.

We'll see how far Indy has come when the Seahawks roll in.  Let's not crown Lucky Luck until he can shread a shut down secondary like Seattle's.


----------



## Zona (Sep 23, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> NFC
> 
> East: Giants
> North: Packers
> ...



I predict the Eagles will win the super bowl.....Go E.A.G......oh forget it.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Sep 23, 2013)

Denver will goto the Super bowl


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 23, 2013)

Zona said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > NFC
> ...



PWI.


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 24, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Denver will goto the Super bowl



And get beat like a red headed stepchild by the Seahawks.

The Seahawks trashed the Broncos 40-10 in preseason.  I expect a similar result in February.

Manning doesn't face a defensive secondary like the Seahawk's at any time during the regular season especially in the AFC.


----------



## antiquity (Sep 24, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Denver will goto the Super bowl



If they make it to the Super Bowl they will have to shore up their defense, 19th worst in the NFL.


----------



## antiquity (Sep 24, 2013)

My picks for week four

49ers

Vikings

Ravens

Cincinnati

Colts

Seattle

TBay

Chicago

KCity

Tennessee

Chargers (my upset of the week)

Oakland

Denver

Pats

Saints

Last week I was 11-5 and 36-12 for the year.


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 24, 2013)

antiquity said:


> My picks for week four
> 
> 49ers
> 
> ...



HA HA HA... You make me laugh longtime... Even the lowliest SF fan knows that they will lose in St Louis.  For serious.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Sep 24, 2013)

antiquity said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Denver will goto the Super bowl
> ...



Last years stats mean shit. Already the Chiefs have doubled last years wins and their defense has quadrupled it.


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 24, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



The Niners called...  They want Alex Smith back..


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 25, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



agreed.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 25, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> > My picks for week four
> ...



dont be so sure Hug.You got to remember this is the Lambs we are talking about.Jeff Fisher is an idiot.He got senile at the end in Tennesse which is why he got fired.The guy was an idiot enough to pick up Brian Schottenheimer as their offensive coordinater.the son of a father whose mind would freeze up in the playoffs and would make so many costly stupid decisons where he would get the  nickname one and done in kc which he continued with in san diego where chargers fans were stunned that they were stupid enough to hire him there as well. 

If not for martys mind freezing up in the playoffs with meltdowns making costly coaching decisions that cost them both games going one and done agaisnt the colts and the Broncos in the 90's,they would have made it back to the superbowl for the first time since the late 60's when they had Lynn Dawson.

and his son is everybit as stupid as marty.he only got that job cause of Martys connection in the NFL.The Ny jets in a game against kc when he was still their offensive coordinater were chanting in the stands=Shotty sucks because his conservative style of offense made Sanchez regress and he is now on the verge of being a career backup now cause of him.He has now taken his conservative offense to st louis and is now impeding the progress of Bradford there as well.


----------



## The Professor (Sep 25, 2013)

Zona said:


> The Eagles will have the best season ever and win the super bowl.
> 
> Either that or they will do half way good, get my hopes up and let me down like they always do.
> 
> ...



The Jacksonville Jaguars will hire Tim Tebow  and go on to win the Superbowl.  Within a week thereafter Obama will confess he was born in Kenya, the Pope will convert to Islam and gas will be $1.39 a gallon.


----------



## antiquity (Sep 25, 2013)

antiquity said:


> My picks for week four
> 
> 49ers
> 
> ...



Since Ponder is out for the Vikings I will take the Steelers instead.


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 25, 2013)

I find it interesting that the Colts schedule allows them the luxury of playing teams the week after the Seahawks have beat the will to live from thier players and coaches.  

Turnabout is fair play though and when it is your turn...you will be served.  Indy will be all pumped up about themselves after beating the Jags this weekend.  Lucky Luck's luck will change the next weekend as the Seahawks come to play in his stadium.  The Colts will come crashing down to earth as they begin to understand that beating up on emotionally crippled football teams is not the same thing as facing the terrible tsunami called The Legion Of BOOM that beat them so bad they had no will to win left when the Colts suited up against them.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 26, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > antiquity said:
> ...



THAT being said,I think the fact kappy is playing the lambs and that overrated hack Jeff Fisher,shottyballs conservative play calling will get the whiners defense back to having confidence again and the lambs offense will stall and the niners will have the ball and  Kappys confidence will rebound playing the LAMBS defense and score a few touchdowns and rebound on this game thanks to idiot Fisher and Brian idiot shottenheimer.

They will rebound on this game with a socre i say 31 to 16 i say.the offense will be able to muster only field goals thanks to moron brain shootenheimer calling the plays.

Its next week when Kappy has to face a very good defense in the texans that he will regress back again i am thinking.we'll see.


----------



## MMC (Sep 27, 2013)

*Da Bears*.....Nuff Said.


----------



## MMC (Sep 27, 2013)

*Da Bears beat Detroit this weekend and they will be 2 game up on them*. Packer have the bye week this week don't they?


----------



## Caroljo (Sep 28, 2013)

MMC said:


> *Da Bears beat Detroit this weekend and they will be 2 game up on them*. Packer have the bye week this week don't they?



Not gonna happen


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 28, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



well it looks like I wasnt too far off on my prediction here.


----------



## MMC (Sep 28, 2013)

Caroljo said:


> MMC said:
> 
> 
> > *Da Bears beat Detroit this weekend and they will be 2 game up on them*. Packer have the bye week this week don't they?
> ...



*Heya Caroljo*. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Da Bears should win this one with Nate Burrelson going down for Detroit. I think that's what his name is. He is their 2nd Best receiver. Which means Da Bears Defense gets to focus a little more on Calvin Johnson.

I think Da Bears.....will win by 4 points.


----------



## Caroljo (Sep 28, 2013)

MMC said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> > MMC said:
> ...



Ok....see ya back here tomorrow after the game  I think the Lions win by 7


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Sep 29, 2013)

Go Chiefs!


----------



## MMC (Sep 29, 2013)

*Looks like the Real Jay Cutler showed up today*.....3 Interceptions plus a fumble. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Da Bears had the Chance to really make a statement today and Cutler shows you just why, he isn't anything but an average QB. 

But boy don't he look pretty when he throws that ball really far.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Sep 29, 2013)

4-0 baby!


----------



## Caroljo (Sep 29, 2013)

MMC said:


> *Looks like the Real Jay Cutler showed up today*.....3 Interceptions plus a fumble.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well....guess I was wrong  We took it by 8.....LIONS ROCK!!!!!


----------



## MMC (Sep 29, 2013)

Caroljo said:


> MMC said:
> 
> 
> > *Looks like the Real Jay Cutler showed up today*.....3 Interceptions plus a fumble.
> ...



*Yeah that one win in the last 7 years*.....just might be a Career Changer for Detroit.


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 29, 2013)

Seahawks 4-0

I predict that the Colts cannot beat Seattle.  I'm not sure anyone can beat the Seahawks if the Texans can't in Reliant stadium.


----------



## namvet (Sep 29, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> 4-0 baby!



done. a good ass kickin' today KC-31 giANTS 7


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 30, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> Seahawks 4-0
> 
> I predict that the Colts cannot beat Seattle.  I'm not sure anyone can beat the Seahawks if the Texans can't in Reliant stadium.



Huggy,your Hawks havent faced The Broncos who are tearing everybody up in the league scoring an average of 45 points a game wheter it be on the road or not where your hawks continue to struggle on the road.

I agreee though that Luck will run out of Luck having to face a defense like the Hawks.The Hawks whethered through the first part of their toughest test of the season these two games and the fact they were able to survive against the texans in texas who have a defense even togher to deal with than the colts,the fact the Hawks were able to weather through the tide shows me thehy have a lot of character and can whether adversity.Yeah beating the texans in Texas I think was going to be their toughest test of the two road games for them.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 6, 2013)

Go Chiefs!


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 6, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Go Chiefs!



Chiefs have been kicking some ass


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 6, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Go Chiefs!



It's a close one today.  Maybe the Titans are for real this year.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 6, 2013)

Montrovant said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Go Chiefs!
> ...



We need to score on this drive


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 6, 2013)

Charles!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 6, 2013)

5-0!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 6, 2013)

WTF?! They interrupt the last minute of the Chiefs game to talk?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 6, 2013)

Go Dallas!


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 6, 2013)

KC, NO and Denver are the only undefeated teams left.  Dallas is at least staying in striking distance, so we can't be sure Denver will remain that way yet.


----------



## HUGGY (Oct 6, 2013)

Montrovant said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Go Chiefs!
> ...



Maybe the Titans are playing with thier backup QB.  Locker is out.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 6, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



All the more reason to think the Titans are for real.  They pushed the undefeated Chiefs to the wire with their backup QB.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 7, 2013)

I predict the HPD will find a severely beaten Matt Schaub in an ally somewhere in Houston.
The worst injury will be his right arm. Which will be broken in four places.


----------



## namvet (Oct 7, 2013)

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



who threw an INT and lost the game


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 7, 2013)

I still am in agreement with Huggy that it will be the Bronco's and Seahawks in the superbowl.I never thought either one of these teams would go undefeated though unlike him.I always said IF they got past the colts.that was the one i had strong doubts about.Dont think the donkeys will go undefeated either.I say they both go 14-2,

hawks losing their other game to the whiners in san fran with their defense screwing it up for them again mugging the receiver on a critical 3rd down which leads to a couple niner touchdowns

donkeys losing their two games at Indy and at Kc.


----------



## HUGGY (Oct 7, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> I still am in agreement with Huggy that it will be the Bronco's and Seahawks in the superbowl.I never thought either one of these teams would go undefeated though unlike him.I always said IF they got past the colts.that was the one i had strong doubts about.Dont think the donkeys will go undefeated either.I say they both go 14-2,
> 
> hawks losing their other game to the whiners in san fran with their defense screwing it up for them again mugging the receiver on a critical 3rd down which leads to a couple niner touchdowns
> 
> donkeys losing their two games at Indy and at Kc.



I wouldn't be too sure about the Colts beating Denver.  The Seattle game was not a fair gauge of thier strength.

Fact is with Seattle playing 4 second stringers on the O-line and TE positions the Colts should have done better.  They were lucky some unusual shit happened that gave thier home field advantage even more fortunate.  I can't remember the last time a Seattle FG was blocked ... I don't think one has EVER been run back for a TD.  That was a first.  The punt the Seahawks blocked that bounced into the endzone wasn't unusual ...Seattle practices that kinda shit every Thursday.  BTW Seattle blocks FGs frequently and runs them back for scores.  When the other guy does it to us it's freaky.  Anyway the refs blew the call on the football recovery and full control befor the Seahawk slid through the endzone.  How often do the refs blow that call?  I've never seen it.  What is strange is that the play got reviewed.  We saw the replay a dozen times and in slow motion.  The ball never moved nor did it touch the turf once in the Seahawk players control.  It was a bullshit call on the field as a saftey and a chickenshit call in the booth to not overturn as a TD.  These were exceptional and very Lucky situations that had nothing to do with the Colts Offense or defense.  My point is that without the weird stuff the Colts would have not scored 34...more like 20 and the Seahawks more than 40.  It should have been 17-0 early in the first half and a blowout after.  

The Colts can't DEPEND on wacky shit going thier way when they play Denver.  Denver will crush Indy.  If the Colts coudn't get to Wilson more than a couple times against a scrub Seattle O-line they won't stand a chance against a healthy Denver pass protection.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 9, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > I still am in agreement with Huggy that it will be the Bronco's and Seahawks in the superbowl.I never thought either one of these teams would go undefeated though unlike him.I always said IF they got past the colts.that was the one i had strong doubts about.Dont think the donkeys will go undefeated either.I say they both go 14-2,
> ...



but you DO think they will lose in kc though then? yeah talk about homefiled refs,no way does that call get made that its not a touchdown in seattle.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 9, 2013)

I just posted this and it apparently disappeared into never never land so I'll post it again.

I'm gonna be at this Sunday's Chiefs game so I'm gonna give my typical "Go Chiefs!" post now since I probably won't get a signal.

If you're cheering the Raiders......well......screw you


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 9, 2013)

Missourian said:


> Falcons vs Bengals in the Superbowl.
> 
> Who cares who wins...



time for the falcons to start preparing for next season.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 9, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> I just posted this and it apparently disappeared into never never land so I'll post it again.
> 
> I'm gonna be at this Sunday's Chiefs game so I'm gonna give my typical "Go Chiefs!" post now since I probably won't get a signal.
> 
> If you're cheering the Raiders......well......screw you



Have a good time......great time to be a Chiefs fan


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 9, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > I just posted this and it apparently disappeared into never never land so I'll post it again.
> ...



We're going at 8:30 to start the grill. Win or lose it'll be a blast.


----------



## alexasgaudet (Oct 11, 2013)

I am sure there have to be more recent teams but the cowboys from the 90's rings a bell.


----------



## namvet (Oct 11, 2013)

alexasgaudet said:


> I am sure there have to be more recent teams but the cowboys from the 90's rings a bell.



yes they do

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6mpHW3SMcc]North Dallas Forty (10/10) Movie CLIP - It's a Sport Not a Business (1979) HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 30, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> NFC
> 
> East: Giants
> North: Packers
> ...



Halfway through the season
Where are we?

NFC is completely blown with Giants, Redskins, Falcons stinking up the joint
Seattle, 49ers and Saints look to be the teams to beat

AFC is playing close to predictions
Broncos, Bengals, Colts, Patriots looking good for the playoffs
Ravens and Texans look like busts
Chiefs are 8-0 but I still haven't seen that signature victory to get on their bandwagon

Colts vs 49ers Superbowl?
Still looking pretty good


----------



## HUGGY (Nov 1, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > NFC
> ...



SF at 6-2 has two serious hurdles to have a chance at the NFC West championship in 2013.

The Saints in N O seem to be an impossible win for the 9ers.  Then Seattle comes to SF and I believe the Hawks might very well sweep the series.  Nobody has scored as much against SF in the last two meetings and held SF to so few points.  Seattle will have it's O-Line back and with the addition of Percy Harvin I just don't see how SF can win even at home.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 1, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Who cares?

Either the Hawks or the Niners will win the West, the other is the Wildcard

What matters beyond that is who is healthy, who is playing the best and who has the most playoff experience. When was the last time the team with the best record won the SuperBowl?

I give the Niners the edge on experience


----------



## HUGGY (Nov 1, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Maybe moreso than in San Francisco in Seattle winning the West is a big deal.  It does matter.  Home field advantage in a run to get into the Superbowl is very important.

You are absolutely correct that health is the key.  In a bizzare sense it is a good thing that Russell Okung our pro bowl left tackle that has been out with a planter facial seperation in his big toe will be fresh when that injury has healed.  He won't need to come "up to speed".  His and right tackle Breno Giacomini's return will be a huge difference in Seattle's offense which has been enemic in the last 6 games.  We all know what the Hawk offense is capable of as witnessed in the 3 game 150 point stretch near the end of last season.  In those games the rookie Wilson had time to check down to his open recievers and throw the ball with huge success.  In those late games last season Marshawn Lynch had blocking and ran with abandon.  

All those pieces plus the addition of Percy Harvin is waiting for a healthy O-Line to give Wilson an opportunity to get the ball to the true play makers.

It is miraculous the Seahawks are 7-1 with the patchwork O-Line they have been playing with.  Wilson was sacked 7 times by a very good Rams defense.  His mission as related by Carroll was to just not fumble the ball..  They knew that Wilson would be hit.  Just don't fumble the ball...  That's a hell of a different mission than Wilson is used to.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Nov 1, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Are you a Cubs fan too?  The 'Hawks haven't been football's equivalent to the '27 Yankees and most recently almost were beaten by the Lambs.  Had St. L had their starting QB those field goals would have most likely been TD's.

The Niner's have added healthy young legs to the D-line and will be bringing LaMichael James into the game plan, he too of fresh legs; Aldon Smith is back and has lots to prove as well as lots of talent and Manningham will be active at WR.

FYI, from the Niner's Blog:

San Francisco 49ers ? Niner Insider Blog ? SFGate.com » Who has the edge in the second half? Seattle or San Francisco?


----------



## percysunshine (Nov 1, 2013)

The predictions I made at the start of the season suck. I need a new job....wait, I don't handicap sports for a living....good thing.


----------



## namvet (Nov 1, 2013)

percysunshine said:


> The predictions I made at the start of the season suck. I need a new job....wait, I don't handicap sports for a living....good thing.



if you can factor in turn overs and INT's ya got a new career


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 1, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > I still am in agreement with Huggy that it will be the Bronco's and Seahawks in the superbowl.I never thought either one of these teams would go undefeated though unlike him.I always said IF they got past the colts.that was the one i had strong doubts about.Dont think the donkeys will go undefeated either.I say they both go 14-2,
> ...



true that the Hawks should have won that game.there was some home town reffing they benefitted from.well the donkesy are going to have to wait till their rematch to crush the colts like you predicted.I know you are happy you wrong there since you are a cheifs fan.Since that prediction,I have changed my mind.I think it will be my Hawks -"my second favorite team after the chargers" I think it will be the hawks and the donkeys.I dont see the colts losing any more games the rest of the year.and the donkeys have been exposed.My chargers beat the colts earlier so I see the donkeys losing in san diego to them.if that happens,both teams finish 14-2 and the colts get to host the donkeys again in the playoffs and THIS time,the colts destroy the donkeys.


----------



## HUGGY (Nov 1, 2013)

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



You may be right about the Colts.  The Texans could have been a challenge but with Cushings out Houston's Defense is a lot weaker.  The Chiefs might beat the Colts but ya..they could go 14-2.  If KC beats Indy the whole thing gets crazy in the AFC.  I wouldn't mind a rematch on a neutral field with Indy.  If the Hawks are healthy... oh and *make* it to the SB  ... it would be a great game.  Both Wilson and Luck seem to play better when they are facing an uphill battle at the end of a game.  Smith just plods along and depends on the Chiefs Defense to set the table with great field position.  Manning can run his offense until he gets hit then he gets flakey.  If the Bronco's have home field though I would expect Manning to run away with the game.  The Colt's D isn't THAT great.  I think if the Chiefs get home field they will win out.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 1, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



The Colts have beaten the Niners, Seahawks and Broncos......three leading Superbowl Contenders

Still not sold on the Chiefs. Eight straight wins is hard to do against anyone in the NFL, but I haven't seen that signature win against a great team. I like their Defense but don't trust Smith in the Playoffs


----------



## HUGGY (Nov 1, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



The Colts win over the Hawks certainly wasn't an ass kicking.  Two flukey plays going Seattle's way and the Colts lose by 9.  I don't know what to think of what happened in SF but regardless of what seemed to be a spanking I believe if SF plays Indy ten times the 9ers win 8.  I know...a win is a win.  I just think the Colts have been the recipients of some amazing fortune.  They are a very good team and Luck is very steady for a soph.  I'm more convinced on the Chiefs than the Colts.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Nov 1, 2013)

namvet said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> > The predictions I made at the start of the season suck. I need a new job....wait, I don't handicap sports for a living....good thing.
> ...


  Let's not forget injurys.


----------



## Montrovant (Nov 1, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



I can understand not trusting Smith in general.  He's never been the kind of quarterback you expect to put the team on his back.

However, in his very limited playoff resume, Smith has been quite good.  The game against the Saints was amazing.  Two 80+ yard td drives to take a lead in the final 4 minutes of the game.  Even in the Giants game, where Smith only had 200 yards or so, he threw a couple of td's and had no interceptions.

KC, like Denver, has not faced the stiffest of competition.  Their performance in the second half of the season will be a better gauge on how good a team they really are.  8-0, however, almost guarantees them at least a playoff berth.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 2, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



Yeah it was hardly an ass kicking.winning by less than a touchdown hardly qualifys for that.what are the odds of seattle having two flakey plays going against them which normally doesnt happen,not to mention the colts benefitted from some home town reffing from the officials ruling the end zone recovery a safefy when it was an obvious touchdown.

Even some colts fans i was watching the game with said they could not believe they ruled it a safety,that it should have been called a touchdown.Had the correct call been made right there,the colts would have been deflated and the game would not have turned in their favor at that point like it did.

The Hawks at LEAST lost that game on the ROAD against them by less than a touchdown so whats the whiners excuse,getting blown out by them at HOME?

On a neatrual field against the colts where the colts dont have the benefit of crowd noise behind them,the odds heavily favor the hawks especially since by then,they will be at full strength with a healthy O line.they didnt have all their weapons at their desposal at that time. the hawks will be especially pumped for that game as well and ready to prove something to the colts.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 2, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



yeah but even if the whiners win their rematch against the Hawks they STILL have to go down to NO and beat them there in their house which is a VERY tall order for them.Not happening.thats already an automatic win for the saints right now. 

the rest of the hawks schedule is easy pickens for them,the only one that will give them any problems is the rematch in san fran against the niners. so when the niners go down and lose in new orleans,they will have a record of 13-3 and lets says the Hawks lose that game to the niners in their rematch,thats the only game left of the season for the hawks that will give them problems.the falcons and Giants on the road will be easy pickens for them so that gives them a 14-2 record.

the saints will come here to seattle and play the seahawks on monday night and will lose that game.Like the Hawks,they are a different team on the road.so the hawks and the saints both finish with 14-2 records and the hawks win the tie breaker so that gives them home field advantage in the playoffs,they're superbowl bound baby.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 2, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Even if the Hawks lose that game Hug,the whiners STILL will finish with a 13- 3 record since that game in new orleans is already as good as won for the saints.and the whiners are the only team left on the hawks schedule that can give them problems so the hawks would finish at 14-2 with best record in the NFC for homefield advantage.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 2, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



You're also forgetting to mention that who could have predicted Schaub would start playing like a rookie quarterback as well.Had he not done that,they could have been a force to be reckoned with. Remember back when i made the prediction that the colts would beat the donkeys in Indy? you didnt think it was gonna happen remember?  you were toomad about them stealing that game against the Hawks to be objective at that time.lol.

Yeah your right that the chiefs might beat the colts but I just dont see that happening.your right that it could interesting though if the chiefs DO beat the colts.It really does make things in the AFC very interesting if that does happen. thats why I am hoping the colts win that game in kc because i hate Manning. I made the prediction earlier that the two teams the donkeys would lose to would be the colts and chiefs in kc.

I have to change my mind on that prediction though because as much as I would love to see the chiefs beat the donkeys in kc,i just dont see it happening.I mean how do you just barely get by the browns and the texans by just a field goal in the last two games at home no less? I just dont have faith in them now. a month ago i figured they would sweep my chargers but after my bolts beat the colts,I see my chargers beating the donkeys in california now.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Nov 2, 2013)

Go Chiefs!


----------



## Caroljo (Nov 2, 2013)

MMC said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> > MMC said:
> ...



Geeze....I think I forgot about this post.  Hey....I think we took that one!  Lol!


----------



## percysunshine (Jan 2, 2014)

September 7, 2013



percysunshine said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > NFC
> ...





So much for my prediction.

The Texans and the Redskins won a combined total of 5 games this year. Fuck me...LMAO


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 2, 2014)

Just give the rings to Denver


----------



## namvet (Jan 2, 2014)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Just give the rings to Denver



nope. ole man Manning's gonna freeze up. again


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 2, 2014)

percysunshine said:


> September 7, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YOUR PREDICTION????

RWingdingers predictions are 100 yards past hilarious..  !!!


----------

